# Labels of wine I bottled this week



## Runningwolf (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## ibglowin (Aug 12, 2011)

You been busy my friend. Very nice!


----------



## Julie (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice labels Dan, I really like the first one, Fredonia


----------



## Arne (Aug 12, 2011)

Great labels Dan. Wish my computer skills were a little better. Everything I do on here I have pretty well learned on my own. My wine labels are a little black on white writing. Not complaining, have never needed a puter to work and gettin to old to start now. The kids both have the skills, but live in their own homes and not here enough to help me much. If I ever get to quit working, mite have time to learn how to make the fancy labels. Arne.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks good Dan!!!


----------



## Gumjump (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome labels. I really like the Fredonia one. But they are all great.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 25, 2011)

Always impressed.


----------



## Redtrk (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice Dan.


----------



## Loren (Aug 26, 2011)

Dan, is there a difference between Lambrusca and Lambrusco? 
Loren


----------



## Loren (Aug 26, 2011)

Forgot to say it earlier, beautiful labels. You must go through an ink cartrage a week.
I will be glad to get home and get started on the wine making again. 
Loren


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 26, 2011)

Mighty fine labels, Dan. I'll have to go with the Tall Ships.


----------



## BigDfromTN (Sep 1, 2011)

Loren said:


> Dan, is there a difference between Lambrusca and Lambrusco?
> Loren



One is made from Female grapes and the other from the Male variety. ::

BTW Nice labels!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2011)

Loren said:


> Dan, is there a difference between Lambrusca and Lambrusco?
> Loren



I really have no idea. It's just what it was labeled.


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 1, 2011)

beauties!!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 1, 2011)

I wanna see the label you guys use on the 300 plus gallons you bottled today!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2011)

Will probably label next week. If I do I'll post.


----------



## LabelValue (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the first one -- great work!


----------



## roblloyd (Sep 20, 2011)

Those are all great. Nice work! What is tall ships?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 21, 2011)

It is Niagara and the front ship is the Niagara leaving Chicago during the tall ships festival. I have volunteered on it as it was built and is harbored in Erie, PA.


----------



## LabelValue (Sep 21, 2011)

How much ink do you go through each week printing??? They're beautiful but definitely a lot of color! Did you design them yourself?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes I make my own labels. I use an HP Office jet Pro printer.


----------

